# And it all begins......



## DuckNut

Screwups...what screwups? When you stitch that together and fill the void with epoxy putty the epoxy will actually create a better joint if there is a slight void rather than exact tolerances.

Keep at it nice start.


----------



## firecat1981

the 3/8" ply was so ridged that I couldn't stitch the bow together, I could get it with in an inch or so and then the pressure would blow the zip ties apart. If I was doing flat bottom this wouldn't be an issue, but because I want that v up front I'll have to go with plan B. once its all done it will have 3 layers of 6oz glass on it (2 outside 1 inside, plus extra 6oz tape for the seams) so it will be nice and strong.


----------



## Brett

Fighting that resistance to bending is the reason for frames in this style of construction.
The frames give you a strong point to work from and fasten to, makes bending the panels easier.
In order to frame it you'll have to build a strong-back or construction base.
Keep at it, it's too hot for me to do anything, so I'll be watching you instead.

                                              [smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------



## B.Lee

Right on! Good to see you jump in there get to work!

The curves on your bottom panels can be cut with your circular saw too, makes a much smoother radius than the jig saw will. Just set the blade only deep enough to cut through the ply, and you can produce a relatively tight radius with it.

I would imagine 3/8 ply would be tough to get the bottom panels formed. That's where there lies a difference in modeling with fiberboard (that has no grain) and plywood. Plywood will tell you pretty quickly what it will and will not do. 

Are you planning on sticking with the 3/8 for the bottom panels and gutting it out? You can use heavy wire, like a coat hanger to tie the panels together, just be careful that the wire doesn't tear ou the stitch holes. You may need to add more stiches to distribute the load.

Keep the pics coming


----------



## firecat1981

Brett, don't watch to close  cause then you'll be able to see many a error ;D. This first bend is the only part I really can't use any framing on, after this I'll have the transom and bulkheads to help out as well as some temporary bracing.

Brian, I picked up a few new sheets of luan this morning, I tried my best with the 3/8" ply and when I got it really close the points began to crack off. It's just not in the cards so on to plan B. plus because it was so rigid it would have drastically changed my lines going all the way back>


----------



## firecat1981

ok, got the bottom pieces recut out of luan, then stitched them up and then bonded the 2 boards together.


----------



## Un-shore

I see where you are going with this, I like it.


----------



## Cracka

Ahh very nice, another build up to watch, I love watching,  [smiley=lolwsign.gif].

Good luck with the build mate.


----------



## Kemo

Yeah, I like to watch, too. That way, I don't go to bed scratching, itching, or seeing double and triple from the smells. ;D So far, you're doing great.

Kemo


----------



## firecat1981

ok time for an update, first I've been having some trouble cutting my panels, no makker what I did they seemed to come out uneven, here are several attempts I made:
It turned out the 100 tootch ply blade I had in my saw was deflecting, so I solved it by switching back to my old 20 tooth blade.









Bonding the side panels









Transome and bulkhead cut out









Stitching started









Panels test fitted


----------



## B.Lee

Are you cutting with your jig saw? I'd throw it on the bench and use a circular saw, it'll produce much better cuts.

Is that a tunnel cut out in your transom???


----------



## firecat1981

nope I was using a circular saw, but the ply blade was thinner then the normal one so it was twisting under pressure, but inly after 18 inches or so. Learned a lesson on that one.

Well it is a small tunnel drive, or pocket drive, what ever you want to call it. I was considering not doing it but figured why not give it a go, it's only 2 inches deep, but if it nets me a 1/2 inch of cleaner water then it might be worth it


----------



## mullet1000

Looks awesome man! Can't wait to see some more pics. BTW What woodworking method did you use to connect the side panels together?(scarph joint etc...)


----------



## firecat1981

none of the above, I used a simple butt joint, butt the 2 panels together and then used some 6oz tape on either side. The resulting joint is stronger then the wood.

I'll have some updates this week hopefully, I remade the sides so they have a better shape and fit better.


----------



## firecat1981

I got some more work done this week, had to redo alot of things but all in all I'm moving foward. 

Remaking the side panels for a better fit and shape









I had to remake the bulkhead cause I didn't like the shape. I tried to force the sides around the bulkheads which gave it a very unatural shape, so I remade the new bulkheads to mimic the natural curves of the wood which worked out great.

















once that all was done I took everything apart again and cut out the pocket drive









when that was all done I primed the edges so in the next day or so I can begin the epoxy fillets


----------



## firecat1981

ok now we are getting somewhere. I got it all back together and began epoxy filleting it. the filleting process is a very messy one, I messed up several batched by making them to thin and dripped it everywhere! but I think I have it figured out well enough now.


----------



## B.Lee

Moving right along, looking good!


----------



## firecat1981

thanks buddy, the learning curve on this is intense, but I'm getting along.
you better find some garage time of your own or I'll end up finishing before you


----------



## clwpaddler

Years ago I built a stitch and glue Kayak for my son.  I used 50lb mono to stitch the sides to the bottom and then placed a fiberglass tape strip on the outside.  After the epoxy dried a little sanding eliminates the mono and the holes are sealed.  Tape on the inside seams and its a done deal.  Just my experience.  

Great build and I really like the shape, waiting for more

Woody


----------



## Guest

Thats awesome. It's coming together great, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## mullet1000

I can watch these builds everyday they never get old. Looking forward to the christening and seeing your work on the water.


----------



## firecat1981

Thanks guys, My schedule allows me to spend a decent amount of time in the garage so I think if everything goes as it has been I should be able to get her wet within 6-8 weeks. tomorrow I plan to finish the epoxy fillets and start the rubrails, then I'll tape the seams before flipping her to work on the bottom. oh and at some time I'll make the tunnel/pocket drive, going really simple in the design of that.

I'm already looking at my next project, which will be a kayak. Alot of my friends recently bought fishing kayaks, but I can't justify $1000 on a piece of molded plastic when I can build it lighter and stronger for about $150.


----------



## firecat1981

Update time!
I got an early start on her this morning, I removed all the zip ties and with the epoxy fillets she is pretty solid. With the zip ties removes I finished off the fillets. then I primed the lattice strips for the rub rails. Using some thickened epoxy I bonded clamped the first strip in place. now I'm playing hurry up and wait.

zips removed









Fillets finished


















Rubrail strips primed and ready.









First layer of rubrails clamped in place


----------



## firecat1981

heres a shot of the first strip going on the other side.


----------



## Brett

Red Green would be proud!
I perceive the handyman's all-purpose fastener on the forefoot!

( duct tape ) ;D ( I told you I'd be watching )


----------



## firecat1981

Damn you caught that one huh ;D well the duct tape worked well for making sure I didn't get any major drips out the bottom when I wa filling the small gap up front. 

Heck on Beateau or what ever the site is half there construction involves duct tape instead of ties.


----------



## B.Lee

Darn, I better get out in the garage, the race appears to be on now!

Duct tape is nice, but as Brett will tell you (he told me too), clear packing tape works just as good, and comes off clean, no funky glue residue on your wood. 

She's looking good, fun huh?


----------



## firecat1981

talking about her is great, working in the hot garage....not so much, lol.
Luckily I went cheap on the duct tape so it actually fell off by itself ;D


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

are you following any plans? or is this design out of your head? im looking to build something very similiar but cant find a set of plans that i like.

your boat is coming out really nice


----------



## firecat1981

I was going to buy plans, but Like everyone else I never found a set I liked so I just winged it. Like Brett and Brian I made several models to figure out the curves and measurements. and alot of plans have been modified along the way.


----------



## KnotHome

How are you making your rub rails?


----------



## firecat1981

the rails were made from a doubled layer of 1 1/2 inch lath strips. the decks will actually be put on top of these instead of inset and the gaps filled with thickened epoxy prior to glassing.

Now as far as the rub part of the rails I'm not sure yet, I was thinking about using truck bed liner coating, But I may end up just going with a rubber strip or something.


----------



## firecat1981

ok I am done laminating the last piece of rubrail, it has added alot of support to the sides.


















rails staggered at the bow, they will be shaped later on.









6oz tape layed to support the bow better









2 strips of fb tape layed to correct a curve in the bulkhead.









ok thats enough for now.


----------



## B.Lee

Those PVC clamps work good don't they?

How many layers is your rubrail? 1 or 2? I did 3 layers of luan strips on mine, it really gave the side panels a lot of backbone. Just curious if you did less.


----------



## firecat1981

I did 2 layers of the lath strips which are thicker and stronger then the luan so its probably about equal.

PVC clamps worked out great, couldn't have done the rails without them.


----------



## firecat1981

Back to work.
Got the rub rails pretty much done for now.

























I have begun laying and wetting out some tape seams

bow

















Bulkhead

















Later today if I get time I'll add some reinforcement to the floor areas and start making the pocket drive. after I tape a few more joints I'm going to flip her and glass the bottom.


----------



## firecat1981

Last task for today was to add a few extra strips of luan to the floor, this does a few things, first it stiffens the floor so it won't sag when I flip it, second it adds support for the false floor I will be putting in, and lastly it corrected a slight bowing issue I was having.


----------



## Brett

I'm going to guess that there'll be additional purchases of materials.
Save those receipts, all the clerk is looking for is proof of taxes paid
for the build's construction supplies.


I'm still watching.... [smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------



## firecat1981

well I found my reciepts and made a little progress.

here are the floor supports strips I added, they will also act as guides for when I install the floating floor and bildge drain area.









Here are some of the essential items I've been using to make my life easy









ok it's time to turn my attention back towards the tunnel/pocket drive. Heres the cut out in the floor and transom









The parts cut out and ready to be fitted









Pocket stitched together and test fitted









Pocket parts all epoxy primed










Over the next day or 2 I'll get the pocket drive secured in place. once I'm done with that I think it's time to flip her over and start working on glassing the bottom.


----------



## B.Lee

Those little rollers and trays work good, but don't mess with the foam rollers for epoxy, no good at all!

I should probably get to work, you're catching up fast!


----------



## firecat1981

actually until now I was using the high density foam rollers, but I like the little ones better, I just didn't find them until a few days ago. 

you better get a move on Brian, I'm gonna get you


----------



## Brett

I started with the red fuzzy rollers, but they left curlicues of red strands in my layup.
So I tried the 6 inch gloss finish foam rollers and they worked out great.
Especially on the final gloss coats.


----------



## firecat1981

do I have fuzz in my epoxy, yes, along with cat hair, dog hair, and a piece of a shop rag 

But I'll be fairing and painting her when I'm done, I'm even looking into herculiner for a beeching stripand rubrails.


----------



## firecat1981

I finished enough work tonight that I can flip her over in the morning and start glassing the bottom, after some smoothing of coarse.

I puttied the extra floor supports in place, mostly cause I had extra putty after the pocket drive so I figured why not.









After priming I stitched the pocket back together and puttied it in place.


















pocket epoxy filleted in place.









and finally the pocket gets FB taped in place









thats it, ready to flip.


----------



## B.Lee

Are you making your own fillet material? If so, what type of filler are you using, that's a new color to me. 

I flipped mine today, trying to stay ahead of your curve!


----------



## firecat1981

It's just the "econo" filler from where I got my stuff, From what the guy told me its mostly wood flour and other scrap material ground down. I asked him for advise on what to use and he told me for what I was doing I basically had my pick of anything from sillica to wood flour to micro balloons. I went with the cheap stuff since its all gonna be covered with FB anyway. So far it's worked out really well.

oh and I'll be flipping her over in just a few hours, as well as straightening up the garage, neighbors are getting pissed that I have been keeping the gheenoe in the driveway while I was working on it. by wednesday I hope to lay down the first layer of cloth on the bottom.


----------



## firecat1981

Not to be outdone by Brian  I hit the garage and flipped my hull!!!  ;D  

to my suprise there will be alot less sanding, filling, grinding, and shaping work then I thought 

a song starts in my head......."you are....so...beautiful....to me...."



























A view of my small pocket drive.









And just cause Brian posted one like this 









Now it would have been easier if I had built a construction base like Bretts and Brians, however Being my boats a bit bigger then theres it wouldn't have allowed me room in my garage to store my gheenoe at night. So I made due and it took me a little more work, but she came out pretty level.


----------



## firecat1981

got off work this morning and did a bit of shopping and price comparing. I ended up buying this livewell recirculator kit, with just a few extra fittings I'll be able to use this as a livewell pump and a recirc pump. I think 500gpm will be enough, if not a bigger pump is cheap enough. The kit only cost $28 at walmart!









here are some of my essential shaping tools, these made 2 hours worth of work this morning turn into 15 minutes 


















I had one high spot which I knew I would need to correct at this point, it was because my foward bulkhead modified my lines a bit, but I really wanted a flat area up front to simplify my floating floor fitment. well 5 minutes with the grinder and sander and its corrected, I didn't go to nuts smoothing it out since its gonna be covered and faired later.


















once done with that I turned my attention to the pocket, due to angles and such I had a 1/4" lip in the back so I took the grinder to it and then angled it to match the angle on the front of the pocket.









once that was done I pimed the bottoms and a little up the sides









My next step will be to epoxy putty all the holes from the zip ties and the edges, then I'll start rounding and smoothing the edges for FB taping.


----------



## FSUfisher

The boat is lookin' good! It may just be me, but it seems like it's coming along pretty quick as well.


----------



## firecat1981

thanks man, I'm trying to stay on target, the faster I finish the faster I can enjoy it.


----------



## Brett

> the faster I finish the faster I can enjoy it.


What? You're not enjoying what you're doing now?

;D

Wait 'till you get done...you'll realize that building the boat was a blast!


----------



## firecat1981

your right, it is a great hobby. however if I can start over with what I've learned I could have made the whole project go much smoother.


----------



## firecat1981

Man I'm rocking and rolling now, should have the first layer of glass on the bottom by saturday. heres last night and todays work so far.

filled all the holes with thickened epoxy









edges smoothed and rounded


















I was emptying the dust collector on my sander and then realized I should just save it for filler later on. I now have enough for a few batches of fillet material









fitting the bow strip, I made a few slices so I can roll it over the front









wetted out









first transom bonding strip


----------



## firecat1981

Grinding on..... layed the side and transome tape strips

precut









wetted out









bow view









transom and side tape coming together


----------



## firecat1981

I finished up the transom taping, then I had some old 3oz cloth sitting around so I decided to through it in the pocket for extra support. I also layed another bow strip but forgot to photo it, I think the front of the bow now has about 24oz of FB on it. Once it dries I'll start sanding down all the tape seams and prepare for the first full layer of cloth.

taping the pocket









Wetted









extra 3oz I had around









wetted out









ok back to work.


----------



## Brett

With all the sanding you're doing, I hope you're using a quality respirator.
Wood, epoxy and fiberglass dust can cause major health problems.


----------



## mark_gardner

> a song starts in my head......."you are....so...beautiful....to me...."


 a song starts in my head too......." she's just an old plywood boat...25 on the transome, electric choke.....    ;D she's lookin' good, keep up the good work


----------



## firecat1981

> With all the sanding you're doing, I hope you're using a quality respirator.
> Wood, epoxy and fiberglass dust can cause major health problems.


Trust me in my line of work I'm thoroughly familiar with all types of respiratory disease, so I've been wearing a N95 mask with an exhualation valve everytime I sand. plus I've also got a fan going at all times to help clear the garage as well as use my electric blower to get the majority of the dust outside of the garage every few minutes. Doing this is working extremely well to the point that I haven't really felt itchy at all.



> a song starts in my head too......." she's just an old plywood boat...25 on the transome, electric choke..... she's lookin' good, keep up the good work


Hmm a song about an old boat that rhymes? Must be country! 
Thanks, hope you guys are enjoying the show so far.


----------



## firecat1981

had a full morning, I began sanding all the tape seams and edges which took a while cause the 6oz tape I have has a wierd edge on one side that is thicker then the rest so it takes longer to fair, on alot of what I did recently I just cut it off. after smoothing it all out I laid down the first bottom coat.

smoothed out.


















I'm not sure what happened but when I laid out the FB it had a bunch of snags in it, it won't affect it functionally much but it did make wetting it out smoothly a real pain.



















I was goona just cut the whole transom area out but figured might as well leave the center for extra stregnth.









Wetting out an area this big was a challenge, parts of it began to gel before I was done, but I was able to get it done, due to the snags in the material I'll have some more smoothing to do later on.


----------



## Brett

> I'm not sure what happened but when I laid out the fiberglass it had a bunch of snags in it,


Rolling and packing the glass for transport probably created the snags.
Snags distort the weave, I managed to smooth mine out using
a dry cotton towel to push the strands back where they belonged, before epoxying.
Don't try to do it using your hands, the oils and sweat from your skin
will interfere with the epoxy bonding to the fiberglass properly.


----------



## firecat1981

*And it all begins......(progress on my boat build)*

the snags weren't horrific, it just made me mad knowing how much I spent on it. The way it was snagged didn't really break up the weave just left a small lump here and there, alot of it laid down when I hit it with the resin. no point in dwelling on it, can't wait for it to be dry cause to me this is the critical step that really solidifies the hull and takes alot of the flex out.


----------



## mullet1000

The boat is looking slick!


----------



## firecat1981

Laid down the second layer of 6oz cloth today, First I smoothed out the lumps and edges from the first layer. this time i tried a different approach to wetting it out, instead of just pouring the resin out and moving it around before it dried I did it in sections using a roller and tray to apply the resin. and I also abandoned the faom rollers in favor of the tiny pink fuzzy ones which worked much better.

laying out the glass, trimmed it up better this time to make it easier


















wetting it out section by section, begining at the nose









fully wetted










I'm not sure what I'm gonna do next, I'll either keep smoothing the sides out and glass them, or I'll flip it over and begin the inside structure and glassing and do the sides when I go back and fair the bottom for painting.......So much to do, and I can't really plan the inside with out looking at it.


----------



## mark_gardner

> a song starts in my head too......." she's just an old plywood boat...25 on the transome, electric choke.....       she's lookin' good, keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm a song about an old boat that rhymes? Must be country!
Click to expand...


alan jackson dude  i have reworked that song so many times it isnt funny


----------



## pescador72

great progress!!!


----------



## firecat1981

didn't get much work done today, well let me take that back and say I didn't get as much as I wanted since I got a very late start. I did however get the sides glassed in.

layout


















wetting it out


















Tomorrow I'll be flipping her over and start laying out the inside stuff like the floating floor, the livewell, extra supports........


----------



## paint it black

Dude, you're flying.
Slow it down and soak it up for a minute....lol
Then get back to work and get it done.


----------



## firecat1981

No rest for the wicked!

I put a layer of glass on the transom a few minutes ago so in the morning I'll be flipping her over to start on the interior.


----------



## B.Lee

When you finish your build this weekend, you are welcome to stop by next week and wrap mine up too! 

I admire your efficiency!


----------



## firecat1981

when I finish my build I'll be out fishing ;D. and now I have to speed things up cause we are going to Captiva in October and we have a slip reserved at the place we are gonna stay.

Really though its just because of my schedule I am getting things done so fast, if I worked a normal 9-5 I'd probably still be in the stitch phase.


----------



## pancholo

dude ... are u kidding? you are doing amazing!
this skiff is PERFECT!

keep up the good work dude... you are doing great! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## firecat1981

Thank you kind sir. I still have a ways to go.

I flipped the boat this morning and did some more tape seams. at this point I'm running low on supplies, I have about 3/4 gallon of resin left, not much tape, and pretty much used up all of my mat except for the scraps which I have plenty of now. for what I have left with the exception of the decks I'll be able to cut the 6 inch tape down to 3 inch. But I'll have to make a run back to the FB supply place soon as well as lowes for more plywood real soon. outside of that stuff I have lots to buy still like a battery new fuel tank and lines, bilge pump....


----------



## firecat1981

ok got back to work on what I could today.

laid out and wetted side seams


















Then I decided to start making the drain plug tube. 

wrapped a socket in wax paper









wrapping it in fiberglass and wetting it out


----------



## wallbanger2

Wow, great looking boat!

You mentioned a floating floor, could you explain that please? I'm having visions of a piece of plywood that is not attatched to anything, but I don't think that is right.

Oh and did I say thats a great looking boat?


----------



## firecat1981

thanks man,

a floating floor is simply a floor that hovers over another. I got the idea from alot of the gheenoes I see. People Fiberglass in a board on the bottom to make it flat and so the water dranes away from their feet..

so basically in the middle open part of my boat I'm going to put 1x3 boards up on there sides kinda like stringers, then I'll put a floor in and fully fiberglass it so it is part of the structure. at either end of the floor will be drane holes so any water will flow under the floor to the bilge area. I know it sounds screwy but it will make sense when you see the pics. It will also give me a great place to run all my wires and fuel lines.


----------



## wallbanger2

Ok, I'm familiar with that but wasn't making the connection. Like I said I was thinking the floor would be loose (or held with some sort of mechanical system) so that you would be able to lift out the floor for inspection or cleaing. 
Thats what I get for reading up on laminate flooring for my house too much lately :


----------



## B.Lee

That's what I thought too at first, when I read floating floor. I think a false floor is what he's looking at building.


----------



## firecat1981

I've heard and seem it called both, but I think floating floor is a better description since theres nothing false about it.


----------



## firecat1981

tried to get some supplies at lowes this morning but the weater didn't hold out so I couldn't buy any plywood. On a like note, lowes seems to have made an error in shelf stocking since the one by us didn't even sell PVC pipe reducers,   WTF?

Anyway, what I could start working on was the Floating/false floor. I cut and measured out the supports, and also made support braces for the tops of the bulkheads for when I add the decks.

Supports laid out


















Bulkhead support









Epoxy priming the supports









Had some extra resin so I made the second drain plug









I'll be starting on the rear supports and livewell next


----------



## B.Lee

I agree, nothing false about it, I've never like the term false.

Let's call it what it is, the cockpit sole.


----------



## firecat1981

ok I got the bulkhead support and "cockpit sole" supports put in with thickened epoxy.










one mistake turns into just a smaller part. a bulkhead that didn't work out will now become supports for the rear deck/livewell sides/transom supports.


----------



## firecat1981

Didn't get much work done today because I had to drive back to st. pete and get more supplies, I'm not so impressed with FCI but they are all I have to pick from right now unless I want to order online. For some reason the 10oz cloth costs less then the 6oz, by like $2 a yard. If someone had pointed this out before my whole project would have been done with 10oz. ok enough venting. Like I said I didn't get much done thanks to the rain but I still wanted to move ahead. I epoxy filleted the floor supports and will lay some glass on the middle 2 later for the drainage pass to the bilge area. I also made a sort of mock up for my foward bulkhead, it was a challenge since the floor at that point has some complexed cuves.
I cut a piece of left over fiberboard to the width of the bottom, then I used one of them things we used to make circles with in grade school (sharp point on one end and a pencil at the other) set it at 4 inches and held it straight as I traced the bottom. here is what I came up with and it fit pretty well.


----------



## B.Lee

A compass is a useful tool! When we were kids, it was really only good for drawing circles, and I used mine to draw half-pipe ramps during class. 

I don't use a compass, but I do use a similar technique to transfer curves like you did on your bulkhead. Tape a pencil to a 2" piece of furring strip, and you can follow almost any surface to trace the curve on your pattern or part. 

That's how I traced the underside of the gunwale caps to fit the hull sides.


----------



## firecat1981

had a nice frustrating day, but finally got something done. I went to home depot and lowes this morning for some ply wood to finish the decks, but niether of them had anything worth buying. All there 3/8 ply looked like it was left out in the rain for a week or 2 and very warped. I'll try a different part of town tomorrow.

I started work today by making a cap for the transom since it was sitting about 1/8th of an inch below the sides. I'll sand and shape it later on.









next I finished cutting the new rear supports,but can't trim them until I'm done with the transom cap.









I continued working on the front bulkhead. I basically fudged through it since I was half asleep but my mistake showed me one of the sides was bowing out more then the other. I'll stitch it and bring it all back to where I need it. I measured wrong when I cut the drain hole in the bottom so it's slightly off center, but will work just the same.


















I made a front support piece to stiffen the bow and also give me a flat place to bolt the bow eye, it doesn't fit exactly cause the area is already glassed, but thats nothing a little epoxy putty can't fix.









then I slapped a primer coat on everything









the last thing I did was fix a slight curve in the rear bulkhead. I did the same to the front before. I screwed 2 1x3's to it to keep it straight then put a few strips of glass on. once dry it will stay straight.


----------



## tguasjr

Man! I am hooked on your build. I can't wait till I can build one of my own. I've already started making some designs and will hopefully build a 1/8 scale model in the next couple of weeks. Keep on posting them pic's!


----------



## firecat1981

Glad your enjoying it.
Ran out to the garage at about 10pm and set the from support and transom cap with some thickened epoxy.


















I snagged my leg on the transom cap so now I can say my boat was built from my blood!


----------



## rkmurphy

Lookin' purdy! I bet everyone's jealous that I can go see this thing locally when it's finished ;D


----------



## noeettica

Yeah we can all go to Lake Tarpin or perhaps parker ?  

Or better yet Silver Lake 

I Want to See the Sea Trials .... 

                                                   Dave

Oh BTW You aught to apply for your Title now 'cause You will be Finished with the boat When the Title comes


----------



## firecat1981

Sea trials will be very soon, I'm figuring a few weeks. and I was actually thinking about going and getting it registered today cause I thing the rates go up next week 

I'm at the annoying stage in the build where all the major stuff is done and now it's all the smaller detail stuff left to do so progress slows down, however if I can keep my pace going then in the next 2 or 3 weeks I'll be painting it.


----------



## firecat1981

Da tadadun dun dun dun Daaaaaa!!!!!!

My boat is now Titled and Registered!!!

The process was easy and took all of 5 minutes, I made copy of material reciepts and printed pictures, but they didn't care about the pics really.

I really didn't expect to get much done today due to going to get it registered and having buy plywood and such, but it actually turned out to be a semi-productive day.

first I epoxy filleted the front bulkhead in place, I'll revisit it with more fillet material later on.









then I used my electric planer to take down the transom cap, followed with the grinder and sander. it came out exactly how I needed it.









here you can see that there really never is wasted material in a project like this. I'm using scraps from the bottom to cover the transom cap and pocket drive, as well as the water tunnel.


















I still had some resin left after priming everything so I took some scraps about 2" square and reinforced a few spots around the floor supports, not really needed but figured it couldn't hurt.

hmmm this it too cheery a post so heres my gripe of the day. Iwent to lowes on the other side of town for plywood today since the places around here had crap. Well the Lowes on the northside had a better supply, not great but better so I bought a few sheets. On the way home I stop in at burger king for a bite, it looked like it was gonna rain but not for a little while. Well I was stuck in line at Burger king for better then 25 minutes. There was a guy in front of me so I couldn't pull foward and people behind me so I couldn't back out. Finally get my food and get on my way, I get a few blocks from the house and it starts to pour!  . I don't think the ply got wet enough to do any major damage, but I was pissed non the less.


----------



## firecat1981

I forgot to mention I bought some hinges. When I was at West marine and bass pro I was suprised at how much they wanted for a pair of 2 inch stainless hinges. for just thin SS they wanted like $27   

Well I was looking around at lowes and they really didn't have any SS hinges, or really anything SS for that matter, but then I passed the clearance rack....  well they had a SS door hinge for $3.50 a pop. Thay are huge! way bigger then I need, but for the price I'm getting a stout hinge that will last forever.
Think they are too big? they are 3.5 inches.


----------



## firecat1981

ok got back to work after a 3 day break due to work and a good fishing trip down in lake placid.

I finished filleting the front bulkhead, I'll revisit this later with some fiberglass tape in the seams.









Next I glassed in the front support piece using some scraps









Next I wetted out the fiberglass in the middle of the floor(the water tunnel).









I used more scraps to fiberglass in the transom cap and the top of the pocket drive.









I had some foam left from another project, some will be used for insulating the livewell, but I figured might as well toss some down under the floor. This white foam is not as dense as the 2 part floatation foam so it actually floats better. I know a small foam boogy board supports me at 235lbs so I figure the amount I'm putting in might not totally stop the sinking process but it might help slow it down if something was to happen.......Basically I'm saying it can't hurt.

heres the first layer


















I'll try to get more done soon, but with work, working on the motor for it, fixing the gheenoe to sell, and a fishing tourney I have tomorrow it might be a few days before I get back into the full swing.


----------



## firecat1981

Got back to work today finally and it's slow going but I'm making progress.

I Fiberglassed in the front bulkhead









I then laid down a second layer of foam and bonded it to the first, this should be enough to float a very realistic 150-200lbs, Like I said not enough to stop her from sinking yet but enough to slow the process. I also used some scrap strips in the water tunnel.









heres where the progress is starting to show, I figured out the size I need for the live well and set my supports up accordingly









Then I filleted the supports in place.









ok I know some of you will notice the fillet material is now white, actually I ran out of the econo filler and instead I bought glass microspheres since it will be easier to use for fairing later on, only thing is it takes more to thicken then the wood flour did.


----------



## kershelbarfield

Looks sick  Coming along really good


----------



## firecat1981

I was trying to decide where I was gonna put the gas tank, the pocket drive is the perfect size for it to sit on, but it's all the way in the back. So I figured I'd add support to the front while building a platform for the gas tank.

Fitting the tank supports









Priming the peices









The rear supports glassed in.









I was hoping to have the floor installed by now, but I figured all these steps are better done now. in the next few days I'll be building a support for the battery in the front compartment.


----------



## kershelbarfield

I spoke too soon haha


----------



## firecat1981

The motor I was gonna use turned out to be a dud so now I'm looking into a new 15hp motor.

I continued working on the front gas tank cradle and also the live well.

filleting in the supports in









finished filleting, and also added some scab blocks that will list the tank to ensure it's level and well as let any water drain under it.









Fitting the scab blocks for the livewell









Fitting the boards to form the livewell.


----------



## firecat1981

Got some more done today.

epoxied in the scabs for the livewell.









then I epoxy filleted in the rest of the livewell


















after that I added some glass to the floor up front.









in the next few days I hope to finish the livewell, gas tank cradle, battery support, and start on the floor.


----------



## tguasjr

Keep them pic's coming!


----------



## firecat1981

Haven't had much time to work on it since I've been fixing my lawnmower, and also fixing up my gheenoe to sell. Also hit up the boat show today, but back to the build. I started foaming in the livewell, and tomorrow I'll try to get it fiberglassed in.

fitting the foam.


















I rolled on some thickened epoxy to secure it to the sides, it really doesn't even need to be since it will be glassed in but figured why not.


----------



## firecat1981

I decided to add 2 wire chases. One for the electrical and one for the gas line. This way I wouldn't have to run everything through the water tunnel which could have lead to issues later, it will also make it easier to add stuff like lights later on.

laying out the 3/4" pipe for the chase.









Cutting a groove in the foam for the pipe.









test fitting the pipe.


















I needed to finish the gas tank craddle so I cut out the base board for it.
Fitting the board









epoxy priming it.









Lastly I went back to the livewell and epoxy filleted it, then laid Fiberglass tape along the bottom.


----------



## tguasjr

Wow! looking good.


----------



## DuckNut

You are doing an phenominal job!!!

Just a simple observation - your baitwell has square corners - bait does better with rounded.


----------



## firecat1981

I was going to do rounded corners, but basically got lazy, well not lazy but I decided not to do it because I am now faced with time issues. I am going to Captiva for a 3 day weekend in late october and I want my boat with me. Plus I fugured a nice sized livewell, thats insulated, as well as has a freshwater intake and a recirculator, all pumped through 2 airated nozzles should do a nice enough job considering I was just gonna stick with the old bait bucket in the begining :-[


----------



## tguasjr

Absolutely! Are you gonna pour some two part foam flotation before putting on the decks?


----------



## firecat1981

Nope, I don't see the point of the 2 part anymore for my project. I was gonna use it under my floors, but you see I used the sheets of the white foam which I believe actually floats more weight then the 2 part. I will be adding a bilge pump here in a bit, atleast 500gph!


----------



## tguasjr

Sounds good. Remember to leave some drains in those compartments where the foam is so they don't get water logged if any water gets in there. Some 1/4 inch holes should suffice to let the foam dry. You are doing an awesome job. I'd like to see it in person when you are done. I can't wait till I can start building one!


----------



## firecat1981

I'm almost out of supplies again so I'll be making another run for more Resin soon.

I added some support to the gas tank craddle, it was plenty strong but figured why not. I added the glass at what I figured will be the rub points if any.









Then I added a layer of 10oz to the livewell

laying it out









all wetted out









once all that was done I turned my attension to making a support for the battery up front.
cut









primed










It seems slow going right now but it's really moving along, I'll be smoothing parts of the inside soon and putting on a little paint around areas I won't be able to get to later and putting in fittings and electronics.


----------



## deerfly

wow, I haven't looked in a while, its rolling now.  

I agree with Duck on the square live well corners too. Even if you put some foam in the corners at a 45 degree angle a few inches out from the corners it would help a lot to keep the bait from bumping in the sides and will help keep a circulating flow if you plumb it that way too. You've come this far, I'd give it some thought.


----------



## Brett

Or you can keep it this way and add perforated inserts to round out the well afterwards.
This would create crustacean wells at both ends. The inserts could be fabricated
from sheet plastic to fit the well width and bent to desired curvature.  Just a thought...
The inserts would also act as baffles and help to eliminate some of the sloshing inherent in livewells.


----------



## deerfly

that's an interesting idea Brett. About the only down side I could think of is the extra water weight over a permanent "oval-ized" well, but having a partitioned environment to keep the pinfish from working over yer shrimp is a clever idea.


----------



## firecat1981

Brett I like the idea, i can make then out of those flexible cutting boards and this way I can adjust my tank to meet my needs. Plus it is something I can add later. Tank flow won't be an issue really cause I'll have the airated nozzles at one end and the intake for the recirculator at the other.


----------



## Brett

You could divvy up the tank in all sorts of patterns.
And modify the setup depending on your needs.


----------



## firecat1981

I'm heading out in a h=minute for supplies but wanted to get the battery support done first

Filleted in place









just a shot of how the battery box will sit on it.









I also decided to go a different way on the electronics. I was at NAPA and they had a nice fuse block with a bus bar in the boat section for $22


----------



## firecat1981

ok I was down in St. Pete getting more glass supplies and I saw these corner foam strips so I grabbed them. Let it be known this is the last time I want to hear anything about my livewell design! you guys are making to much work for me.

corner foam fitted









epoxy puttied in place


----------



## DuckNut

WTH...you couldn't find blue foam ;D ;D


----------



## tguasjr

I think white foam wouldv'e looked better! ;D ;D


----------



## firecat1981

you are all heckling jackasses!


----------



## kershelbarfield

:-? Looks pretty sick to me dude


----------



## Un-shore

Good idea Brett, that would keep yer shrimp from killing your greenies.


----------



## firecat1981

I got a bunch done today even though I had no motivation due to lack of sleep last night, the city was hopping and the crazies were out.

anyway I glassed the corners into the livewell and glassed the inside of the sides, which was a pretty big job.

laying out the corner glass









corners wetted out










side glass laid out









wetted out


















Tomorrow I hope to do some smoothing and finish installing the pipe chases as well as maybe install the tubes for the rod holders. a Floor should be in my near future.


----------



## firecat1981

Well naturally I didn't get as much done as I had hoped but I did make some progress. I did some smoothing to the front 2 compartments and the rear flank compartments so I can install the pipe chases and be done with then. When I was done I did an epoxy gloss coat, but this time I used some white pigment in the epoxy. I picked it up at the store for a few bucks and figured I would try it, it tinted the epoxy opaque white but when doing a gloss coat it's so thin that its pretty transparent. It did lighten up alot of the dark spots so that will help later with priming.

heres some pictures of it gloss coated with the white. these spots are now ready for priming and painting.


















While I was at it I also made a support for my livewell pump so it can be mounted remotely and made a switch panel.

cut and sanded









primed with white epoxy









once I put in the pipe chases the floor will be ready to go in.


----------



## firecat1981

I had night fire training at work yesterday so I didn't have to much time to work, but I did get the floor started after I set the pipe chases in.

fitting the floor boards


















the hole and drain for water in the rear of the floor









First section of floor being set in place.









I'll continue working on it all today and hopefully be finished with the floor in the next 2 days.


----------



## Gramps

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Keep it up Firecat! It is looking great.


----------



## firecat1981

I'm trying to not get bogged down, in a long project like this one thats hard to do sometimes. Today I set the last floor board in place as well as the support part for one of the live well pumps.

here you can see a small scab part I coated then epoxied in place so the 2 boards will be level with each other, as an added benefit it helped make the floor more rigid. you can see the pipe chases here in place too.









laying the thickened epoxy resin on the scab part as well as the floor supports.









heres the floor board set and weighed down.









next I continued working on the support for the pump, here I was testing the fit.









the part epoxied in place.









I was a little worried about using 3/8" ply for the floors and decks, but once it was set there was really very little flex. and once I fillet and fiberglass it I am sure it will be nice and rigid.


----------



## verado

Very sweet project!!!!


----------



## firecat1981

thanks bud.

I didn't have much time this morning and I have a wedding to go to so I'm not gonna be able to get much done tomorrow.

heres the floor epoxied down









heres the floor epoxy filleted in place.









not sure if I'll be able to make any more progress but I hope too.


----------



## gnuraider

looks great...really starting to come together!

Dave


----------



## firecat1981

it needs to come together faster so I can fish more and sweat less!


----------



## Brett

Can't go much faster...ya already got it floored! 

[smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## firecat1981

I've been sidelined with swine flu for a few days but I'm tired of sitting here so my stubborn ass hit the garage again.

I worked mostly on some of the livewell stuff I've been avoiding. Basically I didn't realize that insulating the livewell would make it to thick for my fittings so I had to swiss cheeze my foam to make it all work. I dished out the foam for the nozzles and recirc pump , and I cut the holes for the drain and overflow.

here is the ring I made to reinforce the hole I cut for the recirc pump intake.









here you can see it in the hole I cut in the foam using my dremel









you can see how the pump is hung, well really all you can see and all that will be in the well is the ss screen









this is the top view of how the pump is hung.









holes cut for the nozzles









heres the foam dished out and one of the nozzles fitted in









heres how it's all laying out now:
1. dished nozzle port, foam filled over with thickened epoxy

2. drain hole cut, then I fitted my tube and set it in place with thickened epoxy.

3. is the dished out area with my fiberglass ring set with epoxy

4. is the hole for the overflow









Not sure what will come next, but hopefully I can get back on track and finish this sucker soon.


----------



## firecat1981

Well I'm off of work today again, I feel better but don't want to be the guy to get everyone else sick at work.

It was nice and cool today so I decided to go tackle the floor. It is now glassed and taped, and should be bulletproof when dried.

laying the glass out after sanding and priming the floor.









floor att wetted out and tape has been layed to bond the sides to the floor.









I'm getting close. I'll be starting on the decks shortly.


----------



## gnuraider

sweet...lookin' more like a boat everyday!

Coming soon to an Obame Primetime special:
"BREAKING NEWS - Epoxy Fumes - The Swine Flu cure!!!"


----------



## firecat1981

decided to do a little more tonight since the weather didn't kill me today. I drilled the bow eye, and made supports for the decks I'll be putting in soon.

bow eye test fit. After this I went to thread the nuts back on so I didn't lose them and somehow cross threaded it by hand?  :-/. I'll have to go pick one up tomorrow.









supports for the front decks cut.









first part being bonded to the bulkhead.









I'll bond the second tomorrow.


----------



## firecat1981

another nice day so I got some more done after returning from west marine where I replaced that boweye.

First I bonded the second deck support









when that was cured I filleted in the gaps and now its ready to support the decks









next I turned my attention back to the livewell, I smoothed it out some, sanded down the dished out sections I had to reinforce with fiberglass, radiused the top where the lid will sit then gloss coated it with some tinted epoxy. I'll revisit it tomorrow with some more glass around the top and then when it's sanded it should be ready for paint.









I also finished making my switch panel

laid out.









drilled









test fitting the switches


----------



## tguasjr

Looking good!!!


----------



## firecat1981

ok I'm making progress, tomorrow morning I'll be priming the front 2 compartments and the livewell. I added support glass around the top of the livewell so I can bond it to the deck when it's installed then smoothed it out a bit and gloss coated it. 
I also began installing the electronics, I got the switch panel and battery switch holes cut, and also made the holes to secure the battery box up front.

Livewell ready for primer









front ready for primer









picking a spot









hole cut and drilled for the panel









panel test fitted









battery switch hole drilled


----------



## rkmurphy

Looking amazing, man! I was wondering...is there any advantages or disadvantages to using multiple layers of cloth and epoxy? Would it make any difference in structural integrity?


----------



## firecat1981

> Looking amazing, man! I was wondering...is there any advantages or disadvantages to using multiple layers of cloth and epoxy? Would it make any difference in structural integrity?


Well the more layers you have the stronger it will be, also the more layers you put on the more rigid it gets. Think of plywood, the layers are all the same thickness but in 3/8" you get 3 layers, and in 1/2 you get 4 layers. That one extra layer makes it like 50% stronger and more rigid, but adding layers always adds wieght. 
Most of the stuff I've done is either a single layer of 6oz or 10oz cloth, except on the bottom of the hull which has taped seems and then a double layer of 6oz cloth.
There are a few areas where I just have epoxy coated wood since adding cloth would not benefit it eitherway.
Basically it breaks down to this:
-Need it waterproof then epoxy coat it well
-Need it to have strength or tied in to something then fiberglass it
-Need it to be strong, rigid and abbrassion resistant add more FG layers.

Atleast thats the way I see it


----------



## Brett

Amount of fiberglass used also depends on the type of lumber used.
If your hull is all marine plywood, you can get by with applying fiberglass to only the seams and bottom.
But when using cheap luan, you're better off glassing both sides of the plywood.
This is to ensure sealing the cheaper wood from water intrusion and adding structural strength.


----------



## firecat1981

Been a few long days, I wish the better weather held out, but I can't wait on it. I began priming and painting the front compartments and the livewell. I'm also working on the rod holders, but I'll post more on that later on.

primer


















first coat of paint, I will do a second later on


----------



## SouthwestFL

Lookin' Good!


----------



## firecat1981

ok well heres what I came up with for rod holder, I haven't finished fitting them and I'll be trimming some of the lip off the openings, but heres some pics of the mock up. I also cut the holes for livewell over flow, and drain plugs.........Hmmm what else.....oh yeah, I got a motor!

pvc reducers









holes cut for the pvc


















blocks cut for supports









screws epoxied in









blocks epoxied and filleted









test fitting



























cutting the hole for the drain hole









FG tube set in place.









and finally, The Motor!!! Yamaha F20 (20hp) electric start short shaft.


----------



## Brett

Oooooo! Outboard porn to go with the boat porn!

You've posed her well, showing off all her finer attributes...


----------



## tguasjr

WOW! Can't wait to see her finished!


----------



## mark_gardner

this has been an interesting build, looks like your doing a fine job, cant wait to see more, keep up the good work


----------



## firecat1981

thank you all, I'm busting my hump but I'm not sure if I'm going to make the deadline of the 23rd, atleast not with work and all. And what happened to the nice weather we had?


----------



## rkmurphy

> thank you all, I'm busting my hump but I'm not sure if I'm going to make the deadline of the 23rd, atleast not with work and all. And what happened to the nice weather we had?


Work? You need to get your priorities straight! Providing endless boat porn comes first! Before marriage, health (i.e. swine flu  ), and WORK!

Haha seriously though...this thing is looking amazing. I'm baffled by the attention to detail and the little things you're doing here and there. Truly awesome.

When am I going to be able to come to Lakeland and check the beast out?


----------



## firecat1981

with the way things are going I may not even have time for a propper christening, Life seems to be getting in the way of this build, but I will press on! Heck I'll be braking in the motor in captiva.

I had a big ass boweye that I picked up a while back and so I thought why not put it through the transom for added security when I'm not with my boat, now I can chain my motor up.









Next I turned my attention to starting the front decks because of the size I'll have to do it in 2 sections, I cut the pattern out and primed it with epoxy on one side that will be the bottom. then I laid down some fiberglass and waited an hour so it was still soft. This way it was stuck to the plywood but not dry so when I clamped it down the glass will dry in the same curve adding alot of stregnth.

sizing up the panel









fitting the cut panel









already epoxied and FGed, now set in place with epoxy putty


----------



## firecat1981

and the good times keep on rolling.

second part of the front deck being fitted









glassing the bottom side, just like the first part I glassed the bottom, but set it in place while it was wet so it will retain the shape when it dries









set in place with epoxy putty and weighed down









Then I primed the rear of the boat after sanding it a bit.









More to come.


----------



## firecat1981

Damn why is it still hot out here?

put a second coat on the rear of the baot and touched up the live well a bit.









livewell









front decks epoxied in place









and fiberglassed









building the rear deck and trying to measure out my cuts for the hatches


----------



## firecat1981

cutting the lid for the livewell









cutting the maintenance hatch for the back









rear deck laid in place









front deck penciled out









I'm running into issues on laying everything out, stitch and glue makes a boat easier to build, but it can trow off measurements a little bit, so it's hard to get things squared up. I'm now doing the very accurate time honored meathod of holding out my arm with my thumb stuck up while closing one eye


----------



## Brett

Yeah, I can see you now, squinting a sight line...

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

That technique is what gives wooden hulls that organic feel!

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Work twice as fast, use both thumbs, no squinting necessary!

;D


----------



## tguasjr

Don't sweat the lines, How many people can say they built thier boat themselves? and in the garage? Be proud, make your hatches and get that thing in the water already!!!


----------



## firecat1981

it's past midnight and I'm still in the garage working, right now I'm doing the wiring, heres some shots from earlier

I got some 7200 and started setting the fittings and pumps in place, then I attatched the hoses.


















I've never used 5200/7200 before and I can now say that stuff is a Pain in the ASS!!! But it is sticky like tar so I'm sure it will seal very well.

I set the bilge pump and automatic float switch in place with some 7200









I also got around to cutting out the front hatches









I'll be back at it in the morning.


----------



## Cracka

Mate, you are blazing along, and doing a cracker of a job [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

Mick


----------



## tguasjr

5200 and sealants of the sort are very easy to clean. Get an old disposable rag and spray it with wd-40. Put your finger in it and wipe. You can use it around your fittings to give you a nice clean look.


----------



## firecat1981

the wd-40 deal would have been great to know earlier, I got that 7200 crap everywhere :


----------



## paint it black

> the wd-40 deal would have been great to know earlier, I got that 7200 crap everywhere :


lol!

Just make sure to clean it before it dries.
It's really easy to clean before it sets, but practically impossible to do so after it's dry.

I use Acetone on a rag.
I'll give the wd-40 a try soon. 

The skiff is looking great btw!


----------



## mark_gardner

looks like everything is moving along nicely


----------



## rkmurphy

Acetone will even eat it up after it's dry. But be careful...it also eats epoxy!


----------



## firecat1981

the acetone will aloso eat my paint off, I'll just leave it and maybe paint over it later on, I'm not building no show boat here.
I just picked up a new group 29 battery from wally world and tested out the electrical, everything is working as I planned. I also just set the rear deck in place and am now working on measuring out my gunnel caps, I thought about not builing them all together cause I want maximum walking room, but with the rod holders it just makes sense. I'll post some more pictures later on tonight.


----------



## firecat1981

my knees are killing me! I accidentally kneeled on some screws last night and got a bit bloodied up.

Anyway heres some shots of the electrical, I went a little nuts with the liquid electrical tape but it won't hurt anything.


















A shot of my new cooler that will be mounted in the middle









rear deck being bonded









tomorrow I hope to finish the gunnel caps and rod holders.


----------



## Brett

First, I need a clear, close-up pic of the insulated terminal you fabricated.

Second, if you don't get some blood on it, you're not having fun!
( I can prove the Slipper is mine...DNA proof...my blood sealed into the wood with epoxy, multiple locations )

Third, have you started the design work for the next hull?

[smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## firecat1981

well the insulated terminal is now sealed under the rear deck soooo........... 

there is alot more sweat dripped into my boat then blood, but my DNA is in some form all over that boat.

Lol, umm no, I know exactly what I would do knowing what I know now if I was to start over, but I have no desire at this moment to start on another one just yet, and if I do I won't be building it in the summer!!!! :


----------



## paint it black

> well the insulated terminal is now sealed under the rear deck soooo...........
> 
> there is alot more sweat dripped into my boat then blood, but my DNA is in some form all over that boat.
> 
> Lol, umm no, I know exactly what I would do knowing what I know now if I was to start over, but I have no desire at this moment to start on another one just yet, and if I do I won't be building it in the summer!!!! :



I don't know man. 
I think you should call it a loss and start over.
I'll do you the favor of picking it up from your house and taking it to the dump.... 

Then I will magically make one that looked exactly like yours. 






Looks great. lol


----------



## ReelWild

It's looking great! I plan on doing one myself soon and I like the idea of not doing it in the heat of the summer. I just got to decide on a design. I leaning toward a FS18 (simular to a HB Glades Skiff) it fits the type of fishing I love... skinny and "I see you"


----------



## firecat1981

I couldn't find a design I liked. the fs18 was nice but not what I was looking for. So I designed my own. Like I said if I started over knowing what I know now it would be different, sorta. It would look similar but the actual construction would be a little different. But what I have now will serve my purpose well for now.


----------



## Brett

FC, I think you can slide your camera in to capture a couple of pics of the terminal, you'll need to use a flash... 

Cajun, we get enough custom builds going on, Jan may need to start another section...The Construction Zone... ;D


----------



## noeettica

Can't wait to see the On water Shots ...


----------



## mark_gardner

> well the insulated terminal is now sealed under the rear deck soooo...........
> 
> there is alot more sweat dripped into my boat then blood, but my DNA is in some form all over that boat.
> 
> Lol, umm no, I know exactly what I would do knowing what I know now if I was to start over, but I have no desire at this moment to start on another one just yet, and if I do I won't be building it in the summer!!!! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man.
> I think you should call it a loss and start over.
> I'll do you the favor of picking it up from your house and taking it to the dump....
> 
> Then I will magically make one that looked exactly like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. lol
Click to expand...

 yeah give it to eric and he'll bring it up to my place where  he can store it till he finds a place for it LOL.... seriously though, i give you guys a lot of credit for taking on the job of actually building your own boat, its gotta take a lot of patience and time which just so happen to be 2 things i dont have a lot of , heck, i'm doing good with what i have done so far on the fin and feather face lift lol ;D... good job and keep up the good work


----------



## firecat1981

ok this is just for Brett. Heres the insulated terminal, it ain't pretty but it will work.


















I'm working on the gunnel caps, I'm not sure if I like how it's coming out but I don't have time to redo everything now so if it holds the rods then good enough. If I decide I really don't like them then I'll cut them out and make new ones later.


----------



## rkmurphy

> I'm working on the gunnel caps, I'm not sure if I like how it's coming out but I don't have time to redo everything now so if it holds the rods then good enough. If I decide I really don't like them then I'll cut them out and make new ones later.


What's wrong with them?


----------



## Brett

Terminal looks functional FC, clean and solid.
Only one thing I'd change, it needs a ny-loc stainless nut.
Don't want any loosening to occur, due to vibrations.


----------



## firecat1981

> What's wrong with them?


well I miss measured the holes I cut a little, I think they will still work but they are 1/2 inch higher then i originally wanted. also I wanted the gunnel caps to be as small as possible and was going to cut the supports on an angle, but that was going to take me much longer to figure out and get everything aligned so I made them straight up and down. Like I said it will work for now, and after I add the cooler if I still have lots of room to walk around then I'll probably leave them.

Brett it is functional but cut a little crooked, I found out that epoxy doesn't stick to the plasitic it's made out of, and I have a ss locking washer that will go on once the motor lines are attatched.

Back to work.


----------



## firecat1981

I've been so focused on the work that I forgot to take alot of pictures. I've been working on the gunnel caps and hatches. I've been working fast and making a ton of mistakes but I may still get it to a usable state by my vacation.

inside hatch supports


















overall pictures showing the gunnels


















I'll be up most of the night finishing the other 2 hatch supports


----------



## firecat1981

Star date 101809, our solid 3 day mission has taken it's toll on the crew, but we will push on until victory or death!!!

I spent all day grinding, sanding, routing and glassing. I am beat but still have alot of work left. Once again I didn't get a chance to take alot of pictures but heres what it looks like right now.


----------



## rkmurphy

Oooooooo pretty...can I touch it?

Haha! Hey man, not next weekend but the weekend after I'll be free and ready to do some fishing. You think the skiff will be fishable by then? We can head out of CRB or Fort Desoto, your choice. I just wanna fish and I wanna see that skiff in person! Worst case I'll go fishing by myself and come by and check it out later that day.

Looks awesome!


----------



## firecat1981

I'm hoping to have it finished by thursday cause I'm leaving for Captiva on Friday  and I think it would be a good idea to water test it atleast once before ;D But I'm not sure if I'll be here the weekend after, I'll let you know once I see whats going on with my family.

It's been a long few days, I woke up at 4am to go do some of the last glass work, I thought I was out in the garage for an hour, but when I looked at the clock it was 7:30 already . The cold weather is now messing with the curing times on my resin so I had to change tactics a little bit, Hence the 4am wake up call. I also went to walmart and bought some cheap resin because it has a cure time of just a few hours so small areas and holes can be filled quickly.
I made a quick mount for the cooler, I have some bungee cords that will be fitted through the handle to hold it


----------



## firecat1981

with no more time left until I leave for Captiva I'm having to push ahead very quickly. theres a saying I like it goes like this:

if you want it good it won't be cheap or fast
if you want it cheap it won't be good or fast
if you want is fast it won't be cheap or good

well my situation is number 3. Basically I'm not going to be able to smooth out the hull as much as I wanted which is fine cause shes built to fish not for show. I began sanding down the top, after 2hours of sand ing my sander popped and quit working so I had to buy a new one which broke after like 20 minutes of use, I was able to rig it and kept going. 

hatch set up for the front









sanded


















primed









painting comes next


----------



## tguasjr

Wow! Looking very nice. Keep up the good work you are almost there.


----------



## FSUfisher

Awesome! It's really coming together. How many hours in the last 5-7 days do you think you've spent working on this? It's really coming along and it doesn't seem like you have much time to sleep in between getting it all together..


----------



## firecat1981

in the week before we left for captiva I only ended up sleeping maybe 8 hours total. the night before we headed out I spent all night in the garage and took a 30 minute nap before we hit the road. It was a long week!

ok time for some pictures

this is what I looked like after 6 hours of sanding, and even after the 6 hours the baot can probably use about 10 more!









Bottom sanded









bottom primed with just one coat, and really I didn't even have enough time to let it dry properly before I had to continue painting it.









Painted, I was going to do 3 coats over the whole boat, but because of the time issues I had to only do one. In a few months when the bugs are gon and its cooler I may redo the paint job and smooth it out a little more, but for now I'm enjoying beating it up and not caring.


















First time in the water































































I have to run out now, but I'll let you guys know about how it was in Captiva when I get back in a few hours.


----------



## rkmurphy

You going to be around for some fishing this weekend? I need to test out my skiff, too.


----------



## paint it black

Looks great!!! 
Glad you made your deadline!


----------



## mark_gardner

congrats on finally getting her wet [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Brett

Looks Tippy... 

http://microskiff.com/micro-wiki/index.php/Tippy


----------



## tguasjr

Congrats! she looks great. I hope you enjoy her and get her full of fish blood on your vacation.


----------



## firecat1981

Sorry Murphy just got notice I'm pulling a double this weekend, might get out for a few hours sunday but I'll be staying local, maybe saddle creek or tenoroc. the weekend after I might get to Ft desoto on Saturday, I'll let you know.

The boat is really only about 75% done, but it is fishable. She did really well down in Captiva, it's very stable, ran pretty shallow, and rode relatively smooth considering we were running across a 1 foot chop most of the time. we tried to go through blind pass into the gulf side but turned around once the waves got to 3 feet. over all the test weekend went great. We docked her over night and she didn't take on a drop of water even though she got the crap kicked out of her all night by a wind storm. The livewell worked out pretty good to, kept greenbacks and shrimp alive all day.

My plan right now is to keep it as is for a few months and see what happens, then go back and continue smoothing and painting it once it gets banged up a bit. I'll have to remake the hatches since I rushed them. all in all it is pretty fun and works nicely for now. Next year I may strip it out and build a new hull with all the stuff I want to improve.

Now for the cost , without the motor I have a little more then $1500 into it. Alot, and I mean alot of that is mistakes! Knowing what I know now I truely believe I can build the hull again, better, for about $800. One of my biggest mistakes was buying local instead of off the internet. Live and learn, Next time I do this it will go alot smoother.


----------



## noeettica

You gott to be Lovin it ...

You have done what others can't !

You Have a Good usable Boat ! 

Better than having it on Sawhorses for 10 Years !!! and just talking about it ...

Dave


----------



## B.Lee

Damn, I turn my head for a minute and your boat's floating!  Right on!

What paint did you use?  Looks good in the pics.

I saw a sign in a shop recently to the same effect:
--
We do all types of work:

Good
Fast
Cheap

Pick two.
--


----------



## Brett

> I saw a sign in a shop recently to the same effect:
> --
> We do all types of work:
> 
> Good
> Fast
> Cheap
> 
> Pick one.
> --


Fixed it for you...


----------



## mark_gardner

so what does one do for entertainment when they have finished their skiff build and the tools and garage are all cleaned up??? this thought has me wondering what the heck i'm gonna do with myself when (and if) i ever finish my skiff make over :-?  ;D


----------



## B.Lee

SB, two options at this point:

1. Go fishing more
2. Begin work on the next project, as you have admittedly thought through a hundred different projects and improvements during your last build.

We should expect to either see another build thread or more fishing reports posted soon! Both have cool pics involved to keep Brett happy. ;D


----------



## Brett

> Both have cool pics involved to keep Brett happy


True, so true...that's because I'm so easily entertained!


----------



## wcnfl

Great Job....


----------



## mullet1000

Boat came out sweet.


----------

